# [FS] Pourquoi je passe de reiserfs à ext4...

## guilc

Le retour de la guerre des FS ?

Non non, tout simplement, voila pourquoi je suis en train de passer de reiserfs à ext4 depuis mon passage au 2.6.28 (alors que jusqu'à présent, reiserfs me donnait presque satisfaction)

Reiserfs :

```
time tar xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2

real    2m4.701s

user    0m37.692s

sys     0m6.136s

time rm -rf linux-2.6.28/

real    0m4.640s

user    0m0.027s

sys     0m1.680s
```

Et ext4

```
time tar xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2

real    0m49.180s

user    0m35.546s

sys     0m3.453s

time rm -rf linux-2.6.28/

real    0m0.988s

user    0m0.032s

sys     0m0.871s
```

Je crois que les chiffres parlent d'eux même.

Le problème récurrent avec reiserfs était un manque de réponse durant les habituelles étapes de décompression de package avec emerge, obligeant à abuser du ionice (d'ailleurs, j'ai ça dans mon make.conf : PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}")

Avec ext4 que je viens de passer mon après-midi à tester, non seulement c'est plus rapide, mais en plus, je n'ai pas ces problèmes de latence...

Je ne relancerai pas le débat reiser4 : pour moi ce FS est mort-né du fait de son intégration dans le kernel remise aux calandes grecques (seuls les FS inclus officiellement dans le noyau sont pour moi fiables et utilisables sans craintes)

Bref, l'arrivée de ce "nouveau" fs doit je pense nous amener tous à reconsidérer nos choix de FS (oui oui, même ceux qui utilisent XFS : mes partitions de données étaient en XFS, elles sont maintenant aussi en ext4...)... en attendant btrfs qui promet encore une nouvelle révolution  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne relancerai pas le débat reiser4 : pour moi ce FS est mort-né du fait de son intégration dans le kernel remise aux calandes grecques (seuls les FS inclus officiellement dans le noyau sont pour moi fiables et utilisables sans craintes)

 

Oh comme il y va l'autre ...  :Wink: 

Nan reiser4 n'est pas mort-né : le patch est développé à chaque version de noyau, si il n'est pas intégré au noyau c'est pour une histoire "politique" et puis le fait que Hans soit en prison n'a pas dû beaucoup aider...

En terme de performances, reiser4 donne énormement de satisfactions et en ce qui me concerne, j'ai beau faire des resets de barbare, il crashe pas...

Tu veux pas troller mais... de loin, avec le temps qu'il fait et la nuit qui tombe, ça ressemble un peu a une bête à poils   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu veux pas troller mais... de loin, avec le temps qu'il fait et la nuit qui tombe, ça ressemble un peu a une bête à poils  

 

Non : c'est une question de confiance. Le fait que le patch soit développé et adapté à chaque version ne garantit pas que demain il ne soit pas abandonné. Une intégration au mainstream du kernel, si.

Le FS du système, ce n'est pas le driver de la souris.

Au dela de la politique, le fait qu'il soit intégré au noyau signifie plusieurs choses : des tests poussés quant à sa fiabilité, et la garantie qu'il ne sera pas abandonné un de ces 4 matins.

Le FS reste quand même l'un des rares aspects critiques du système pour les données (chose la plus précieuse du système : le reste, ça se réinstalle)  :Wink: . Après, je ne nie pas les qualités certaines en terme de perfs de reiser4.

D'où mon rejet à 100% de reiser4, qui pourrait être reconsidéré le jour ou il sera intégré officiellement au noyau, garantissant son maintient et sa pérennité, pas avant.

Avec le FS, il s'agit d'être raisonnable et mesuré  :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

J'attends btrfs pour troquer mes ext3 pas au top mais très stables sur mon pc. J'ai lu qu'il va intégrer les sources du noyau dès la version 2.6.29, j'attendrai qu'il soit stable pour migrer.

----------

## guilc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> J'attends btrfs pour troquer mes ext3 pas au top mais très stables sur mon pc. J'ai lu qu'il va intégrer les sources du noyau dès la version 2.6.29, j'attendrai qu'il soit stable pour migrer.

 

En fait, je me faisais la même réflexion : btrfs semble très prometteur. Mais il n'est pas encore mûr, et 2.6.29 sera sans doute encore un peu tôt  :Wink: 

Du coup, les alternatives sont tout de même intéressantes et le gain malgré tout significatif, en attendant !  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non : c'est une question de confiance. Le fait que le patch soit développé et adapté à chaque version ne garantit pas que demain il ne soit pas abandonné. Une intégration au mainstream du kernel, si.
> 
> .../...
> ...

 

je suis d'accord avec toi, c'était pour te charier un peu  :Wink: 

Je n'ai pas trop suivi le développement d'ext4 mais il me semble qu'au début pas mal de voix s'élevaient contre disant que c'était du ext3 amélioré, qu'on partait sur les bases d'un "vieux" FS au lieu d'en commencer un à partir de zéro.

En ce qui concerne la diponibilité du patch reiser4, c'est vrai, peut-être qu'un matin, y'en aura plus... En même temps peut-être que si plus de monde l'utilisait il serait intégré au noyau.

Mon gros reproche dans cette histoire c'est qu'un gars pond un truc assez novateur (en fait le concept de B+tree date des années 70 donc pas si novateur que ça) et performant mais comme il a un caractère de merde les autres rejectent son projet ; et demain on inventera l'eau tiède...

EDIT : dans le genre expérimental ya ça aussi :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux3

----------

## Trevoke

Alors tu as un zouli outil pour convertir d'un filesystem a l'autre je parie et tu vas nous le donner?  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Non non, tout simplement, voila pourquoi je suis en train de passer de reiserfs à ext4 depuis mon passage au 2.6.28 (alors que jusqu'à présent, reiserfs me donnait presque satisfaction)
> 
> 

 

Tu as utilisé quel CD pour pouvoir passer ta partition / en ext4, car il faut une distrib très récente pour avoir le noyau 2.6.28.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors tu as un zouli outil pour convertir d'un filesystem a l'autre je parie et tu vas nous le donner? 

 

```
tar cpf ; mkfs ; tar xpf
```

----------

## guilc

Alors l'outil c'est simple : j'ai 2 machines, toutes les 2 en 2.6.28, donc pas besoin de livecd récent (mais sinon, il semble que le dernier systemrescuecd soit ok pour ça)

1) je monte le disque de la machine A sur la machine B, je boote la machine B => A est offline, comme sur livecd.

2) cp -a partition_a_convertir partition_de_backup

3) format de la partition a convertir

4) cp -a partition_de_backup partition_convertie

(j'aime autant cp -a que tar)

Rustique l'outil de conversion hein  :Wink: 

Bon, au passage, mes vg avaient le même nom, vive les collisions de nommage lvm  :Mr. Green: 

Oupsman : j'étais en reiserfs, donc pas de conversion en ligne ext3 vers ext4  :Wink: 

D'autant plus que cette "upgrade" est moyenne :

1) elle n'est reversible que si tu montes la partition avec noextents et sans upgrader le journal, sinon, c'est mort

2) elle ne permet pas de profiter des nouvelles features* sur les fichiers existants, mais seulement sur les nouveaux

3) il faut passer la taille des inodes de 128 à 256 pour bénéficier des nouvelles fonctionnalités (ce qui apparemment ne se fait pas sans risques)

bref, même pour un passage ext3 vers ext4, je préconiserais un format bien propre

* Nouvelles features, entre autres : extents et allocations retardées qui contribuent à améliorer les performances du FS

[Edit] ajoutons une petite finesse :

Par défaut, il est nécessaire d'activer (en x86, pas amd64) l'option CONFIG_LSF (allocation de fichiers de 4To !).

Si comme moi cela ne vous intéresse pas (j'ai même pas 1To de dur alors  :Very Happy: ) et que vous ne voulez pas l'activer, c'est possible, il suffit de désactiver la feature huge_file :

mkfs.ext4 -O^huge_file /dev/sdXX

----------

## scherz0

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiserfs :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le rapport real/(user+sys) proche de 3 me semble anormalement élevé.  Si la machine n'était pas chargée pendant le test, il doit y avoir un problème de config du noyau.

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Alors l'outil c'est simple : j'ai 2 machines, toutes les 2 en 2.6.28, donc pas besoin de livecd récent (mais sinon, il semble que le dernier systemrescuecd soit ok pour ça)

 

Systemrescuecd est en 32bits à ce que j'ai pu voire et moi je suis en 64bits.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Alors l'outil c'est simple : j'ai 2 machines, toutes les 2 en 2.6.28, donc pas besoin de livecd récent (mais sinon, il semble que le dernier systemrescuecd soit ok pour ça) 
> 
> Systemrescuecd est en 32bits à ce que j'ai pu voire et moi je suis en 64bits.

 

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport (32/64) avec une migration de FS?  :Smile: 

[et pour rappel les sysrescueCD ont des noyals 32 ET 64 bits]

Sinon, j'ai une pitite question: qu'en est-il des outils pour modifier à la volée les tailles des FS ext4? Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire (logiquement oui, à cause des features qui cassent la compatibilité ext2/ext3, non?) d'avoir des outils spécifiques, ou bien le ext2online/resize2fs fonctionne sur du ext4 avé les options à donf? Idem pour les modifs hors-ligne (partitions démontées).

----------

## guilc

Les derniers e2fsprogs gèrent sans souci l'ext4 avec toutes ses features  :Wink: 

http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/e2fsprogs-release.html#1.41.3

----------

## El_Goretto

Yuuuuu!!  :Smile: 

Bon, ben j'ai trouvé ce que je vais faire dans la boîte à tonnerre cette semaine moi  :Very Happy: 

Arf.

Non en fait, faut d'abord que les drivers nvidia compatibles 2.6.28 sortent.... ggnnnnnnniiiiihhh... Vive le propriétaire...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

--

edit: quoi que... 

 *http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto wrote:*   

> WARNING: It is NOT recommended to resize the inodes using resize2fs, as this is known to corrupt some filesystems. 

 

----------

## scherz0

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Non non, tout simplement, voila pourquoi je suis en train de passer de reiserfs à ext4 depuis mon passage au 2.6.28 (alors que jusqu'à présent, reiserfs me donnait presque satisfaction)
> 
>  
> 
> Tu as utilisé quel CD pour pouvoir passer ta partition / en ext4, car il faut une distrib très récente pour avoir le noyau 2.6.28.

 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Alors l'outil c'est simple : j'ai 2 machines, toutes les 2 en 2.6.28, donc pas besoin de livecd récent (mais sinon, il semble que le dernier systemrescuecd soit ok pour ça)
> 
> 1) je monte le disque de la machine A sur la machine B, je boote la machine B => A est offline, comme sur livecd. 
> 
> 

 

Encore plus simple, et sans dégainer le tournevis :   :Wink: 

boot avec init=/bin/sh

formatage d'une nouvelle partition, mount rw de celle-ci

copie de l'ancienne racine sur la nouvelle (cp -a ou rsync -a)

édition de etc/fstab de la nouvelle racine, et de la conf du bootloader

umount nouvelle_racine

reboot

----------

## UB|K

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Arf.
> 
> Non en fait, faut d'abord que les drivers nvidia compatibles 2.6.28 sortent.... ggnnnnnnniiiiihhh... Vive le propriétaire...  

 

ça veut dire que je viens du futur?

```
~ $ uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r1

~ $ lsmod|grep nvidia

nvidia               8098608  36 

~ $ eix -Ic nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (180.22@26/01/2009): NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

plus proche du sujet, je viens de passer une partition en ext4 (/var) et je suis présentement en train de la chauffer à blanc via un gros update. La question qui m'interroge porte sur la nécessité de "défragmenter" la partition afin d'achever la conversion. Comme e4defrag n'est pas encore intégré à e2fsprogs je l'ai installé comme suggéré ici mais après avoir mouliné pendant un moment, e4defrag me donne un résultat probant (genre Success: [0/266654] Failed: [266654/266654])...

Bon, c'est là que je me dit que je ne sais pas très bien ce que je fait ni ce que je dit   :Embarassed: 

Quelqu'un en saurait d'avantage??

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

[quote="UB|K"] *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Arf.
> 
> Non en fait, faut d'abord que les drivers nvidia compatibles 2.6.28 sortent.... ggnnnnnnniiiiihhh... Vive le propriétaire...  

 

ça veut dire que je viens du futur?

Du futur, peut être pas, mais d'une autre "galaxie", possible, celle en ~  :Wink: 

Je songeais un driver stable (au sens nvidia, pas gentoo), pas un driver de la branche 180.xx beta (problèmes possibles avec Compiz, paraît sur les 180.22).

Mais je note l'info au cas où, et j'attends un 181.xx  :Smile: 

[/OFF]

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   Alors l'outil c'est simple : j'ai 2 machines, toutes les 2 en 2.6.28, donc pas besoin de livecd récent (mais sinon, il semble que le dernier systemrescuecd soit ok pour ça) 
> 
> Systemrescuecd est en 32bits à ce que j'ai pu voire et moi je suis en 64bits. 
> 
> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport (32/64) avec une migration de FS? 
> ...

 

Ben en fait le changement de FS est couplé avec un changement de disque et il faut faire un chroot pour installer grub sur le MBR.

----------

## ppg

Ça pas posé de probèmes chez vous ext4 ?

Parce que j'ai 2 disque en SATA qui ne demandent qu'à remplacer mon ancien IDE plein quand mes partiels seront finis. Quitte à les configurer et à partitionner comme un sauvage, pourquoi pas tenter ext4 ? À la limite, j'ai pas vraiment besoin d'augmenter mes perfs d'IO, mais si ça compile 1/2 s seconde plus vite pourquoi pas  :Wink:  (joke)

Bref je suis intéressé par tout retour d'expérience pratique (notament, faut-il patcher son kernel, ou le gentoo-sources-2.6.28 fonctionne bien ?).Last edited by ppg on Mon Jan 26, 2009 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Perso je suis en full ZFS sur mon laptop, et c'est que du bonheur, c'est souple, c'est simple, et les perfs sont là  :Smile: 

Ouais bon par contre je ne suis plus sous Linux  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben en fait le changement de FS est couplé avec un changement de disque et il faut faire un chroot pour installer grub sur le MBR.

 

Pour ma culture: qu'est-ce qui oblige à installer le grub provenant du chroot? Y a t il une différence entre un grub compilé sur du 32 ou du 64 bits? Je me demande, car étant donné qu'on est hors OS, je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne. Dans tous les cas çà fonctionne, quitte après une fois booté avec un grub qui n'est pas le sien (depuis un liveCD 32b?), à le remettre une fois booté l'OS du HD (64bits?).

----------

## guilc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Bref je suis intéressé par tout retour d'expérience pratique (notament, faut-il patcher son kernel, ou le gentoo-sources-2.6.28 fonctionne bien ?).

 

Non ppg : pas besoin de patcher quoi que ce soit !

ext4 est depuis le 2.6.28 officiellement stable et supporté dans le noyau.

Et aucun problème à signaler ni sur mes 2 machines chez moi, ni sur ma machine de boulot => 3 gentoo sans souci en ext4  :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

Bon alors je pense que je tester ça quand j'aurais le temps de migrer ma gentoo sur les SATA flambants neuf   :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Ben en fait le changement de FS est couplé avec un changement de disque et il faut faire un chroot pour installer grub sur le MBR. 
> 
> Pour ma culture: qu'est-ce qui oblige à installer le grub provenant du chroot? Y a t il une différence entre un grub compilé sur du 32 ou du 64 bits? Je me demande, car étant donné qu'on est hors OS, je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne. Dans tous les cas çà fonctionne, quitte après une fois booté avec un grub qui n'est pas le sien (depuis un liveCD 32b?), à le remettre une fois booté l'OS du HD (64bits?).

 

Bonsoir El goretto,

Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur la doc où j'avais lu que le paquet

sys-boot/grub ne marche pas avec un 64bits ; il faut lui mettre sys-boot/grub-static

sur ma machine le grub ne vient pas de gentoo 

```
 eix grub

* app-admin/grubconfig

     Available versions:  (~)1.26 (~)1.28 (~)1.28-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/

     Description:         Simple Tool to configure Grub-Bootloader

* media-gfx/grub-splashes

     Available versions:  0.1

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~welp/grub-splashes.xml

     Description:         Collection of grub splashes

* sys-boot/grub

     Available versions:  [M]*0.92-r1 [M]0.94-r1 [M]0.96-r1 [M]0.96-r2 [M](~)0.96-r3 [M](~)0.97 [M]0.97-r2 [M]0.97-r3 [M]0.97-r4 [M]0.97-r5 [M]0.97-r6 [M](~)0.97-r8 [M](~)0.97-r9 [M]**1.96 [M]**9999 {custom-cflags multislot ncurses netboot static}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

     Description:         GNU GRUB 2 boot loader

* sys-boot/grub-static

     Available versions:  0.96-r1 0.97 0.97-r6 (~)0.97-r9

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

     Description:         GNU GRUB Legacy boot loader (static build)

Found 4 matches.
```

mais d'une install préalable d'une Ubuntu 32 bits dont je n'ai gardé que la partition /boot

j'ai donc grub sans gentooisquement l'avoir

A+ désolé pour squatt du post

edit : les changelog c'est bien   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 26 Jul 2003; Olivier Crete <tester@gentoo.org>
> 
> grub-static-0.93.20030118.ebuild:
> 
> Initial version of grub static for amd64 since there is no 64-bit bootloader

 

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Ben en fait le changement de FS est couplé avec un changement de disque et il faut faire un chroot pour installer grub sur le MBR. 
> 
> Pour ma culture: qu'est-ce qui oblige à installer le grub provenant du chroot? Y a t il une différence entre un grub compilé sur du 32 ou du 64 bits? Je me demande, car étant donné qu'on est hors OS, je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne. Dans tous les cas çà fonctionne, quitte après une fois booté avec un grub qui n'est pas le sien (depuis un liveCD 32b?), à le remettre une fois booté l'OS du HD (64bits?).

 

Tu dois sans doute avoir raison, mais je ne me suis jamais posé la question, vu que pour l'instant je suis toujours passé par l'option du chroot en 64bits. En bref les habitudes ont la vie dure.

----------

## Pixys

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-boot/grub ne marche pas avec un 64bits ; il faut lui mettre sys-boot/grub-static
> 
> 

 

pour être précis, grub ne fonctionne pas sur un profile "no-multilib" en revanche aucun problème sur un amd64 "multilib"

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pour passer de "no multilib" à "multilib", suivez le Wiki qui est en contradiction avec l'interdiction "religieuse" de la doc officielle

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et pour passer de "no multilib" à "multilib", suivez le Wiki qui est en contradiction avec l'interdiction "religieuse" de la doc officielle

 

bonjour à tous,

Hélas je suis un intégriste rigoriste   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

donc mon install amd64 est no-multilib

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm, en effet, j'ai multilib pour... WINE   :Twisted Evil: 

Et une appli PRIVATRICE en binaire 32 bits   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hmm, en effet, j'ai multilib pour... WINE  

 

Wine fonctionne en 64bit depuis peu.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais ne faut-il pas multilib quand même ?

En tous cas, ce week-end, wine n'était démasqué que quand je suis passé à multilib.

Et comme disent certains ici :

 *Quote:*   

> WINE c'est le mal car il fait tourner des softs pourris d'un OS pourri qui ne fait que du pourri

 

----------

## razer

Je voudrais revenir au débat initial concernant les FS : on vante les qualités de untel, les défauts de l'autre.

A partir de là, j'ai personnellement établi 2 constatations :

1. Il semble que pour la plupart la qualité N°1 mise en valeur soit la vitesse, perso cela serait plutôt la fiablilité.

2. Par rapport au 1., les quelques essais (principalement XFS vs EXT3) que j'ai réalisé, si différence il y a lors des benchs en tout genre, j'ai paradoxalement pas remarqué une réelle différence à l'usage. 

De là, je pose la question : n'est on pas face à un sujet (perf des FS) globalement comparable à celui des cflags ? Bref devant un truc qui trouve un intérêt dans des applications très pointues (je pense aux grosses DBases notamment), ou simplement pour occuper comme il se doit la famille geek ?

----------

## guilc

 *razer wrote:*   

> Je voudrais revenir au débat initial concernant les FS : on vante les qualités de untel, les défauts de l'autre.
> 
> A partir de là, j'ai personnellement établi 2 constatations :
> 
> 1. Il semble que pour la plupart la qualité N°1 mise en valeur soit la vitesse, perso cela serait plutôt la fiablilité.
> ...

 

Je ne pense pas non  :Smile: 

1. Si on a les 2, c'est bien aussi non ?  :Smile: 

Voir l'option journal_checksum par exemple, et la réputation des outils de recovery d'ext n'est plus vraiment à faire. bref, l'aspect robustesse n'a pas été oublié au passage par les développeurs d'ext4.

Il a aussi des bonnes capacités de resize, ce qui est pas mal niveau souplesse sur un lvm.

2. Bah perso, la différence je la vois : quand mon X rame lors d'une décompression d'une grosse tarball sur reiserfs, bah ça me saoule, et la c'est l'utilisation de tous les jours, pendant que mes updates tournent en tache de fond. Ce problème disparait avec ext4. Le maintient de l'interactivité de X, c'est un bon bench je trouve, avec impact direct sur la vraie vie, c'est pas des graphiques  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Bah perso, la différence je la vois : quand mon X rame lors d'une décompression d'une grosse tarball sur reiserfs, bah ça me saoule, et la c'est l'utilisation de tous les jours, pendant que mes updates tournent en tache de fond. Ce problème disparait avec ext4. Le maintient de l'interactivité de X, c'est un bon bench je trouve, avec impact direct sur la vraie vie, c'est pas des graphiques 

 

Si je te suis correctement, le passage d'ext3 à ext4 se voit lorsqu'on charge en mémoire une application sur une machine saturée d'IO sur son disque dur ?

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 avé guilc sur le point 2.

Il ne faut pas oublier que Gentoo est une meta distribution, et qu'on ne l'utilise pas uniquement sur un desktop/openoffice only (sans vouloir déprécier l'usage que tu fais de ton système, razer  :Smile: ).

Pour le 1., c'est tellement évident... D'ailleurs, pas vu sur le wiki de Testdisk s'il gérait l'ext4, alors qu'une dépêche linuxfr prétend le contraire? Bon, on va faire confiance à la doc officielle, surtout vu la date de release de la derniere 6.10 (juillet 2008).

----------

## Pixys

@guilc : t'as vu, REISER4 IS BACK dans le noyau (gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1) avec le useflag "reiser4" !

les dev. considèreraient-ils que finalement c'est pas mal ?

----------

## guilc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> @guilc : t'as vu, REISER4 IS BACK dans le noyau (gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1) avec le useflag "reiser4" !
> 
> les dev. considèreraient-ils que finalement c'est pas mal ?

 

Heu, tu dois utiliser un overlay la, parceque y a rien dans portage...

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

----------

## razer

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1 avé guilc sur le point 2.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que Gentoo est une meta distribution, et qu'on ne l'utilise pas uniquement sur un desktop/openoffice only (sans vouloir déprécier l'usage que tu fais de ton système, razer ).
> 
> 

 

Cette remarque est curieuse, dans le sens ou :

1. Je pense faire parti de ceux qui font un usage assez varié de mon système : admin à distance, bricolages en tout genre, programmation perl, php, encodage et lecture video, jeux, musique. Bref c'est assez varié.

2. Je fais aussi en effet pas mal d'openoffice pour le boulot (je suis prof, donc tous mes cours TD et TP), et c'est  probablement le moment qui me nécessiterait le plus une optimisation des perfs de mon système  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Pour en revenir au sujet, guilc semblait prétendre améliorer les perfs lorsque le filesystem est saturé. Il est vrai que, si tout est parfaitement sous X réactif lors d'une grosse OP sur mes ext3, si je charge un gros programme pour la première fois j'ai le temps d'aller boire un café  :Wink: 

Je vois la raison plutot vers l'ordonanceur du noyau que vers la techno du FS, mais j'ai probablement tord sur ce point, j'aimerais bien que vous développiez

----------

## Pixys

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   @guilc : t'as vu, REISER4 IS BACK dans le noyau (gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1) avec le useflag "reiser4" !
> 
> les dev. considèreraient-ils que finalement c'est pas mal ? 
> 
> Heu, tu dois utiliser un overlay la, parceque y a rien dans portage...
> ...

 

ah oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié   :Very Happy: 

je tourne sur l'arbre portage de Funtoo

my mistake.

----------

## Enlight

C'est vrai qu'entre Andrew Morton qui parle de "The next horrible version of our horrible filesystem" et certains devs d'ext3/4 qui se réfugient dans le code d'XFS la nuit pour oublier la sale journée qu'ils viennent de passer, la réputation des ext n'est plus à faire.

Treve de troll et juste pour vous le rappeler, à partir du 2.6.29 XFS reçoit la base des évolutions majeures qu'il va subir (generic B+Trees et refonte du cache d'inodes) Il y'a peut être plus de révolution de ce côté que de celui où vous regardez.

----------

## ppg

(off)

Sinon je viens d'essayer de partitionner mes deux disques SATA en raid 1 + LVM2. Mais j'ai mis le / dans le LVM 2 ; j'essaye de booter dessus avec root=/dev/mapper/vg-root dans mon grub, et je n'y arrive pas (le kernel démarre, il s'arrête après avoir détecter ma souris usb).

Quelqu'un sait-il comment booter sur un / derrière du LVM2 ; ou alors c'est vraiment trop prise de tête et je sort le / du LVM2 pour le mettre en raid1 ?

(du coup j'ai pas eu le temps de tester les partitions en ext4 -- dailleurs, j'ai laissé le / en ext3, car j'ai cru comprendre que pour l'instant l'ext4 n'était pas bien supporté par grub).

(/off)

----------

## El_Goretto

@ppg: ben à vue de nez, tu cherches la doc LVM sur le wiki gentoo, et tu trouveras la réponse. Sûrement comme pour les prochaines  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

@ppg: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-717613-highlight-lvm+raid.html

Sinon Enlight, sympas les bonnes nouvelles  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @ppg: ben à vue de nez, tu cherches la doc LVM sur le wiki gentoo, et tu trouveras la réponse. Sûrement comme pour les prochaines 

 

En fait j'ai suivi la doc officielle, sauf que j'ai mis mon / sur LVM contrairement à la doc. (bon apparament, il faut un initram bref je crois que je vais sortir le / du LVM)

@kwenspc merci   :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

suite à ce post (et au fait que mon proc s'est pris pour un grille-pain, donc nouvelle config), je suis passé en ext4 sur /. Enfin, j'essaye car je rencontre un gros soucis avec le noyau gentoo 2.6.28-r2 qui freeze au boot ("kernel is booting" ... forever) avec mon Asus P5Q Pro. Ce problème disparaît avec la 2.6.27-r8... mais ext4 doit être en version ext4dev dans ledit noyau car je me suis mangé un "kernel panic : no filesystem found for root". J'aurais du reverifier que mon FS était bien compilé en dur, c'est la base   :Rolling Eyes:  Du coup ext4,  c'est pour demain...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> J'aurais du reverifier que mon FS était bien compilé en dur, c'est la base  

 

Clair !  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Petite question : j'ai utilisé mkfs.ext4 pour formater mes partitions (j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un mkfs.ext4dev). Comme je suis obligé de revenir à une version précédente du noyau (2.6.27),  qui supporte uniquement ext4dev, est ce que mes partoches en ext4 vont être bien reconnue et exploitée par ext4dev ?

----------

## xaviermiller

non, ce n'est pas la même signature.

Evite de descendre en-dessous de 2.8.28.

Bref avant de passer en "full ext4", j'attends que ext4 soit bien supporté dans les liveCD et surtout gparted.

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bref avant de passer en "full ext4", j'attends que ext4 soit bien supporté dans les liveCD et surtout gparted.

 

C'est déjà le cas dans sysresccd : c'est un 2.6.27 mais ext4 a été backporté (ce n'est pas ext4dev mais bien ext4 qui est inclu).

le grub a aussi été patché ext4, etc...

C'est avec lui que j'ai migré ma machine de boulot la semaine dernière sans souci.

----------

## _Seth_

effectivement, ça ne passe pas. Dommage pour ext4, je vais repasser en reiserfs... C'est vraiment trop con ce problème de noyau/CM !

----------

## kwenspc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Dommage pour ext4, je vais repasser en reiserfs... 

 

Profites en pour passer en XFS   :Surprised: 

----------

## Copticrain

 *Quote:*   

> Profites en pour passer en XFS

 

Je suis tombé sur ce message car je comptais formater mon disque en ext4, mais plus je renseigne sur ext4 plus je lis des trucs bien sur XFS, mais plus je lis des infos sur XFS moins je comprends comment le configurer   :Confused: 

J'ai lu le post du forum "XFS on Steroîds" mais ça m'éclair pas beaucoup plus.

Le peu que j'ai compris est qu'il faut jouer avec le "block size"

serait-il possible d'avoir les bonnes options à donner pour mkfs.xfs pour avoir un xfs performant ?

----------

